# Today on RO-Saturday



## Elf Mommy

[align=center]










































[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday to himmiechick! Ashley is slave to Marshal and Lily, 2 Himalayans that we hope to see in photos, soon![/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]From Flashy and theTribute Video 2009[/align][align=center]


> *
> Iâm thinking this year it would be nice for people to contribute their own design *(this is the main specific reason I have posted this so early). So what Iâm looking for is for people to submit scene that they feel would be appropriate for this video. This could be a scene with a rainbow and some landscape, or what you imagine Rainbow Bridge to be, a photo you have taken yourself (say of a rainbow, or some peaceful scenery), it could be a drawing or a collage, it could be a digitally created scene or similar, or anything else you feel might work. I do ask though that we have no photos of pets or other animals in there, and I guess no pictures of people either, because I feel that might detract away from the rabbit being mentioned. Remember, this is a general picture and will be used to remember several different rabbits. I canât promise to use them all (because I donât know how many people might be interested), I also canât actually promise to use any of them, but any that are used will have a mention of the artist on them.* If you want to do one of these, then please let me know so I know if I am waiting for any submissions (I would hate to complete the video and miss out someoneâs work because I didnât realize it was being done).*


[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Guess who got a New Bunny![/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Lots of bunnies on the forum lovewatching television! Are their favorite shows the same as yours? Go find out![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]Ever wonder how long a bunny's normal lifespan might be? This is the thread to join in on![/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]Bunnies who need your well-wishes:[/align][align=center]jessicalovesjesse's Pippinwho was warmed up after being extremely cold
[/align][align=center]Rae033's bunnies who are battling fleas
[/align][align=center]nicolevin's Jenni who is sneezing again
[/align][align=center]billinjax's Jack who's bladder sludge has been rough the past two days
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]

[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Thank you, Torchster for starting a thread to THANK!!! all of our wonderful infirmary mods and those that go out of their way to help the bunnies and owners in need at time of great crisis! We appreciate it! Please chime in on the thread and share your thanks!
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]




[/align][align=center]What Photo Phile threads do these photos come from??? 
[/align][align=center]First person to name all four threads and is willing to send me a snail mail address, 
[/align][align=center]will get a hand-painted holiday card from me!
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center]









[/align][align=center]



[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]  [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## katt

1.post pics of you bunny in odd positions

2. binkie bunny thread

3. yawning pics

4. "i want a treat"

how did i do? lol that was fun!


----------



## Elf Mommy

Yayyy! good job, Katie! PM me your address and I'll send you a holiday card


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Hey Minda did you ever do the picture of storm for me?

If not I have the perfect picture that you could drawl easily


----------



## Elf Mommy

Show it to me, Kat


----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Elf Mommy wrote:


> Show it to me, Kat



Ok sending PM


----------



## Elf Mommy




----------



## Mrs. PBJ

Elf Mommy wrote:


>



I love it

I think it will go good over storms cage.
What size is the paper I am going to try to find a frame for it in the next couple of days

Could you put storms name and o9 on there and sign it please


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

Ohh I see my dear Mississippi!! lol. 

Emily


----------



## Elf Mommy

my signature is already there

I will add Storm's name

the size is 14 X 17


----------



## Elf Mommy




----------



## tonyshuman

That new e-lop looks like it's on Dave's couch, maybe? So Wabbitdad12?


----------

